# Trinity House Naval School Hull



## alan ward

My old man Ted Ward was a pupil at THNS until he went to sea in 1942,just in time for the end of the Battle of the Atlantic,he was just turned 16 when he joined Turnbull Scotts Empire Summer and sailing as a 3rd.Mate by 19.Can anyone tell what dispensation of sea-time did THNS boys receive and what,if any, time did they get for the war?


----------



## retraite

Hello Ted
Actual title is: Hull Trinity House Navigation School
Six months remission of sea service after satisfactorily completing three years at the school
Have no idea what dispensation if any was given for war service

I was a cadet at Trinity House 08, Sept. 1958 to 09, Jan. 1962


----------



## Plumber

Hi Ted,
I was at THNS 1946-1949


----------



## alan ward

There is nothing I would like more than to let Dad know about this site,sadly he crossed the bar in 2006 aged 80 still calling the floor the deck,ceilings deckheads and holidays leave.


----------



## BHART

*old boys 1970 to1973*

Hi my name is Brian Hart, I went to Trinity House Navigation School from March 1970 until July 1973.
If any old boys from those years are still around it would be great to hear from you.
It was sad to hear that the school has now moved from the old buildings on the docks.

Brian.


----------



## John Dryden

The school is still there but not for much longer.Closure is imminent as the pupils move to the new school next term
A bit late in the day but anyone can have a last look round next weekend at the old place.Don,t think I,ll be going..get enough nostalgia on here!
This link gives you the details if anyone fancies it.

http://www.parentpayshop.co.uk/schools/8104622/index.html


----------



## ray ledger

*ray ledger*



John Dryden said:


> The school is still there but not for much longer.Closure is imminent as the pupils move to the new school next term
> A bit late in the day but anyone can have a last look round next weekend at the old place.Don,t think I,ll be going..get enough nostalgia on here!
> This link gives you the details if anyone fancies it.
> 
> http://www.parentpayshop.co.uk/schools/8104622/index.html


i was at trinity house from 1959 to 1963 it is indeed sad to learn that the school no longer exists on posterngate. It had so much history and charachter.


----------



## Captain Smurf

I was a cadet from 1973-1976, and back again from 1984-1988 as Signals Instructor after Nobby retired.

I am a member of the Old Boys' Association and I started a Facebook group for the Association last year. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Hull.Trinity.House.School.OBA/


----------



## Morto

*Nobby*



Captain Smurf said:


> I was a cadet from 1973-1976, and back again from 1984-1988 as Signals Instructor after Nobby retired.
> 
> I am a member of the Old Boys' Association and I started a Facebook group for the Association last year.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Hull.Trinity.House.School.OBA/


I remember Nobby when he took us for signals at Boulevard nautical school, before they joined together


----------



## Farmer John

Morto said:


> I remember Nobby when he took us for signals at Boulevard nautical school, before they joined together


I didn't know they joined, I was at Boulevard about 1964 and loved most of it.


----------



## Morto

*BNS/Trinity House*

As I understand it, they merged sometime in the early to mid seventies, I could be wrong, but that's what I have heard
David


----------



## howardang

Morto said:


> As I understand it, they merged sometime in the early to mid seventies, I could be wrong, but that's what I have heard
> David


I took all my tickets at the Boulevard between 1964 and 1970 and although separate colleges we shared the admirable services of Nobby for signals! Sometimes his sessions were held at Boulevard, sometimes at Trinity House. Shortly after I took masters in 1970 Boulevard moved to the new college building in George Street which has since last year has become the new home of Trinity House.

Howard


----------



## Ian Michael Scott

*Old days*

I was a cadet at Trinity House from 1963 to 1967 when I left to join BP, 'Charlie' Eddon was the Headmaster.
I went back for the open weekend before they finally moved but it was very disappointing, very little of the school that I remembered was intact! The whole ethos of the place had changed and even the church parade on the Sunday was a very poor imitation.
If there are any of the guys from my time there around it would be great to hear from them, I just might try and find this Old Boys thing on facebook.


----------



## Joe w

Can you name the other teachers there then:- Names may be a bit wrong but you will know them memory's not as good as it was.
Bomber English
Jack Harlett PE
Spinks Physics
Dickingson Maths
Rippon Maths
Hogson Navigation
Nobby Clark everybody knows him
Simpson Navigation
That's a start correct the names if you remember.


----------



## Morto

when I was at Boulevard
English.....Davis
Maths....Dickinson.
PE......Mahon
Science.....Sven
Navigation......West
Signals......Nobby
Head.....Allison


----------



## John Dryden

Mr Eldon was English, Joe,and I think Bomber Lancaster taught navigation in between cursing and swearing..he once called me a cu*t and told me I,d end up exporting boxing gloves to Pakistan!


----------



## alan ward

The first time I took my wife to visit Hull we were walking down Whitefriargate and she said to me`Look at all the little sailors`,Trinity House boys in uniform.


----------



## Ian Michael Scott

*Trinity House staff 1963 -1967*

These are the members of staff that I remember from my time at Trinity House during the 60's:

E Eddon Headmaster
P Eldon English/Deputy Head/Geography
G Haylett Seamanship/PE
T W Lancaster (Bomber) Navigation
T Spinks Physics
M Dickinson Maths
(Pop)? Darley Maths
? Hibbert English
G Hunter Seamanship/Met
Nobby Clarke Signals
D Simpson Met/Navigation
A Morley Maths

That's about as far as I go, some of these were quite colourful characters, Bomber for instance used to repeatedly tell us all that we were doomed to end up as guests of Her Majesty! He used to lodge with Mr. Hibbert and his wife until I believe he actually got married? (Poor woman), Hibbert had some wonderful phrases like " oh my sainted aunt" and " ye gods and little fishes"! Martin Dickinson instigated the dreaded hair cut parade, and Pop was just Pop. Mr Spinks was the one who took 'music' which consisted of singing the school songs and 'Devon, glorious Devon' accompanied by old man Thompson on the piano in the school hall. Detention was always in the library writing out the rules of the road.
Happy days!


----------



## saudisid

*Hull Trinity House Navigation School*

To the list of staff add:-

Alan Bole : Physics and Maths from class 5 until he moved to adult dept then to Liverpool Radar School. Made you learn Archimedes Principle and if you got one word wrong bend over and a belt with a ropes end.

George West : Stability and Maths [ ? ] Navigation [? ]

Whilst ADM at Immingham Dock I was speaking to Tony Herbert a HPL Pilot at the time [ before the fall out ] so it must have been about 2000. We could both quote it word for word. We both were at the school from 61.

Alan Suddaby


----------



## Geoff of Hull

*Trinity House Hull*

For anyone who is interested,the Old Boys association is thriving and has a lot of various age groups,we meet when everything is normal at the Minerva Hull every quarter or less sometimes, attendance is usually between 23-28 and we have a guest speaker usually an ex Cadet who has an interesting story etc to tell.I am chairman and can be contacted on 07721368592 or our facebook and website Hull Trinity House Old Boys association...Geoff


----------

